# Why do you want to be a doctor?



## lite_lord

Hey,everyone!
Tell about yourselves,why you people join medicine and why do you want to be a doctor?
Be honest,its not any university's interview...
#happy


----------



## ezra

lite_lord said:


> Hey,everyone!
> Tell about yourselves,why you people join medicine and why do you want to be a doctor?
> Be honest,its not any university's interview...
> #happy


Bro my father is a great doctor and i admire what he does so thats why i wanna become a doctor too!!!#happy


----------



## lite_lord

I want to be a doctor for status,recognition,for honour,to help people realy and for money...
Other students what about you.
Everyone be honest.


----------



## sandal ashraf

i want to be a doctor because my parents both are doctor and they wanted me to be doctor first i was interested in engineering but my parents said to take pre medical in fsc at first i was sad but slowly slowly my mind became of being a doctor and now i want to be a doctor not only for parents for my self because medical is the best the noblest profession to serve humanity


----------



## lite_lord

sandal ashraf said:


> i want to be a doctor because my parents both are doctor and they wanted me to be doctor first i was interested in engineering but my parents said to take pre medical in fsc at first i was sad but slowly slowly my mind became of being a doctor and now i want to be a doctor not only for parents for my self because medical is the best the noblest profession to serve humanity


if its your parent's decision then decide being wise and if you have developed interest then its good!


----------



## kayyy

I decided I want to become a doctor because I want to help others, I want also like the salary, but most importantly I made up my mind to be a doctor because im a health freak. If i hear weird noises going on in my body, i start freaking out and want to know exactly whats going on in my body lol


----------



## Medstud

I wanted to become a doctor because it will guarantee me getting a well payed job. Another reason is that I actually do get satisfaction from helping people out . And a third reason: this job can be very varied and you can switch careers within the profession.


----------



## annie khan

I want to become for many reasons.But most important is that my Parents wants me to be a doctor.Secondly,I love the respect and fame that a doctor have.And I also want to be a doctor so that I will be independent.Never depends on other for money and recognition.And also MBBS degree and study is now my passion.And obviously,it is the source of extreme satisfaction by helping poor and reducing their pains.


----------



## Multipackcan

I guess I wanna be a doctor cause I can't really imagine a more satisfying profession, I love dealing with people and I love studying and learning. I'll be the first doctor in my family and money has never really inspired me. However I guess I the respect that goes with the title that you speak of appeals to me too.


----------



## onom

the study will help me know myself 
the practice will help me know the people

with the mixture of both knowledge and realization i can at last get faith, my aim


----------



## xain khalid

i want to become a dr. bcz i just want to be so


----------



## dredwinf

Because I love people I love to help them


----------



## Afshan Naz

i want to become a doctor because i want health free in pakistan and specially for poor people who can't afford this ...i my self decided to give them a free tretment always and make them happy with my little effort  inshallah..


----------



## maroosh

I want to be a doctor because my father has always inspired me. I want to help the poor in Pakistan and do something worthwhile for the community and at the same time get a good job and great satisfaction. I also want to give treatment for free to the very poor people.


----------



## Ahren

In one statement: God has gifted me a brain, family has gifted me the opportunity, I have myself for support and motivation; what better way to use all of this then to help others. I find meaning in this and that gives me strength and purpose. Health Services in The United States // WhereOrg.com


----------



## Will-iam

Necroposter here)

i'm not a philanthrope, however it is interesting and a great pleasure to see when someone recovers from your hand.


----------



## MomenGill

because my parents want me to be


----------



## samikhan007

Well, although i am not a part of but it is really an honor to be a part of something great..! I especially like the reputation they have but off course you can't neglect the noble cause they work for....!


----------



## Texila

Hi,

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I want to be a Doctor because it is a career where there are constant changes happening due to new discoveries and treatments as well as interesting and diverse. There are so many specialties and illnesses that one can acquire.[/FONT]


----------



## shanelowney

Because I can't imagine anythings instead of study medicine, That why i want to be in this field & recently I joined first step towards it by joining all saints university svg.


----------

